# Go Pro Elsa and Nala



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a great video!


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

This is so cute!!! Ahhh. I'm enjoying every minute of our puppy being small, but I see videos like this of two dogs playing together and I can't wait to be a two-dog family when he gets older so he can have a playmate


----------



## Nanoguy (Aug 2, 2013)

Loved it......Well done!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic video, fun watching Elsa and Nala playing.

I'm a huge fan of the Go Pro cameras, awesome co. too.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Great video of Elsa and Nala....
What GoPro camera do you have and what setting did you use? 
I am thinking of getting a GoPro...and am trying to learn as much as I can
What mount did you use to film your dogs? tripod, or ?


----------



## craigieboy90 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I love making these videos.

Hi have the Hero 3 + and mainly use the camera at 1080p at 60fps. Gives great quality and as its at 60 fps has the frames if you want to do slow-mo.

I use a Stabiliser (Hague Mini Motion Cam) for most of my shots, but the list of mounts is endless for GoPros.

Regards 
Craig.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

loved it !!!


----------

